# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  آلآنيمي ..تًحت }{ مجهرك }{

## ليلاس

*السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*

*مساء الخير ..*

*من فترة لآحظت في خمول كبير في قسمي الحبوب ..*

*فكرت بطريقة علشان يصير أنشط ..*

*و الفكرة عبارة عن ..*

*رح أستضيف عضو..*

*يجاوب عن الأسئلة إللي موجودة ..*

*يستضيف بعده عضو ..*



*الآسئلة ..*

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*

*2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*

*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*

*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*

*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟*

*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟*

*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟*

*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟*

*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟*

*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟*



*..............*


*و سلآمتكم ..*

*إن شاء الله الفكرة تعجبكم ..*

*لي عودة مع أول عضو ..*

*تحياااتي ...*

----------


## ليلاس

*السلآم ..*

*عدت مع أول إستضافة ..*

*التي ستكون من نصيب ..*




*شذى الزهراء ..*


*نستقبلها بكل ود و محبة ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظرك غاليتي شذى ..*

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

رووعة ليلااس موضوعك وايد كيوت 
وباانتظار شذوويه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
> 
> *مساء الخير ..*
> *ياهلا .. مساء النور*
> *والاستضافات يا ليلاس ع قلبي اني ها بقتلج بس اشوفكِ..*
> 
> 
> ...



\\


*حليوة الفكرة وممتعه .. بس الاسئله حسيتها صعبه لان من زمان ماشاهدت ومااذكر الشخصيات تماما..*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه غنااتي ليلاس ..*
*ومشكوورة ع الاستضاافه اللطيفه..*
*وموفقه لكل خير يارب..*
*دمتي بود..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## ليلاس

> رووعة ليلااس موضوعك وايد كيوت 
> وباانتظار شذوويه



 
*أهليييين حبوووبه ..*

*مرورك الأروع غنااااتي ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضوور ..*

*و إن شاااء الله رح يجي دورك هووون ..*

*شاكرة طلتك الرونقية ..*

*نـــورتي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> \\
> 
> 
> *حليوة الفكرة وممتعه .. بس الاسئله حسيتها صعبه لان من زمان ماشاهدت ومااذكر الشخصيات تماما..*
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه غنااتي ليلاس ..*
> *ومشكوورة ع الاستضاافه اللطيفه..*
> *وموفقه لكل خير يارب..*
> *دمتي بود..*
> *تحيااتي..*



 
*أهليين شذى ..*

*الله يعااافيك ..*

*الشكر لكِ ع التلبية الأحلى ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور المشرف ..*

*نـــورتي غناااتي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*خيتي شذى الزهراء ..*

*ننتظر إختياااارك للـــ العضو / هــ  ..*

*الله يعطيييك العاافية ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهلا ليلاس..*
*الله يعاافيكِ..*
*اختاار / دمعة طفلة يتيمة..*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر الغااالية دمعة بشوق ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> *ياهلاااا وعليـــكم السلام...*
> 
> *مساء الخير ..*
> *مسائك نور النبي محمد وآله*
> 
> 
> *من فترة لآحظت في خمول كبير في قسمي الحبوب ..*
> 
> ...



*تسلمين غناتي ليلاس على الاستدعاء والفكره الحلوه*
*وتسلم لي الغاليه شذى على الاختيار*
*موفقين لكل خير ولاخلاولاعلام...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اختار بعدي عفاف الهدى...*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

السلام عليكم 
كيفك ليلاس؟.؟يارب تكوني بخير..
الفكره مرره حلوه
وعجبتني الأسئلة
انشاءالله يتفاعلوا معك الاعضاء
عجبتني اجوبة العضوات..
بتوفيق

----------


## ليلاس

> *تسلمين غناتي ليلاس على الاستدعاء والفكره الحلوه*
> *وتسلم لي الغاليه شذى على الاختيار*
> *موفقين لكل خير ولاخلاولاعلام...*



 

*ربي يسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*حضووورك الأحلى ..*

*تسلمي ع التلبية اللطيفة ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية ..*

*نـــورتي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> السلام عليكم
> 
> *و عليكم السلام و الرحمة ..* 
> 
> كيفك ليلاس؟.؟يارب تكوني بخير..
> *الحمد لله بخيير بوجودك غنااتي ..*
> الفكره مرره حلوه
> وعجبتني الأسئلة
> انشاءالله يتفاعلوا معك الاعضاء
> ...



 

*هلا و غلا عزيزتي ..*

*حضووورك الأحلى ..*

*تسلمي ع المرور المشرق ..*

*و إن شاااء الله يكون  دورك  قريب ..*

*الله يعطيييك العاافية ..*

*نــورتي ..*

----------


## عنيده

فكره جميله جدا جدا .. 

ساتابع معكم باذن الله .. 

يعطكم العافيه .. 

موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

* الله يعااافيك حبيبتي ..*

*تسلمي ع المرور المعطر ..*

*نــورتي ..*

*ننتظر متااابعتك المتواااصلة ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## ليلاس

* ننتظر الغاالية "" عفاااف ..*

*و إن شااء الله ما تتأخر ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*

سالي 
*2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*

سالي وليدي  
*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*

انسه منش ولافينيا في سالي وصوفي الي في ليدي 
*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*

اممم كمان سالي ليدي وكابتن ماجد 
*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟*

سالي  
*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟*

توم سوير 
*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟*

سالي ليدي توم سوير هايدي الفتى النبيل 
*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟*

قليلة جدا حاليا ما اشاهد بتركيز اصلا 
*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟*

عدة سنوات يمكن 
*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟*

سالي وسارة اخت ليدي وهايدي مع شلحتها البيضه اتجنن 
[b][/b 

استانست معاكم كثير 
واشتقت الى روحكم الحلوه
اختار بعدي 
الفروشه( الفراش الفاطمي

----------


## ليلاس

*إجااابااات حلوة غناااتي ..*

*تسلمي ع التلبية اللطيفة ..*

*نـــورتي الموضووع ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم منك ..*

*ننتظر الغاالية .. الفراش الفاطفي ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟
انا واخي 
2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*
انا واخي - ريمي
*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*
الانسه منشن الي في سالي <<< واخوتي يسموني بها ياكرهي ليها 
*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*
سابق ولاحق <<قبل لا يجددوه ويخربوه 
*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟*
ريمي - سالي -واكيد هايدي - همتارو 
*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟*
توم وجيري - سبونج بوب -النمر الوردي (ترن ترن)<<< ابويي يسمي امي به خخخ 
*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟*
انا واخي - هايدي - سالي - اسرار المحيط - همتارو اموت فيه يجنن
*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟*
زينه اوقات الفراغ او لما اشوف حاجه تعجبني اشاهدها 
*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟*
مو ذاكره بس مو من زمان 
*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟*
سالي - منار الي في اسرار المحيط

----------


## ليلاس

*أهلاً فرووشة ..*

*أجوبة جميييييلة .. إستمتعت معااااكـ ..*

*تسلمي ع التلبية ..*

*نـــورتي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

*"ننتظر العضو/ه اللي بعدك .. و إذا ما عليك كلافة ترسلي إلى اللي رح تختاريه دعوة ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اختار بحر العجائب

----------


## ward roza <3

اجوبه رائعه من كل عضوة 

ابداع اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد فيك ليلاسوو

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي خيتي حب آل محمد ع الحضور الأروع ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر الغااالية " بحر العجائب ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

عذرا على تاخير الموضوع

راجعه بلاجابات

انتظروني

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر غاليتي ..*

*يعطيييك العاافية ..*

----------


## عنيده

_نتظر الحبوبه بحر العجائب بكل شووق .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## ليلاس

*عنيدهـ ..]*

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع الحضوور ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم منك ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*عفاف الهدى ..]*

*الله يعاافيك غنااتي ..*

*تسلميين ع المرور ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الآسئلة ..*

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*
*فلــونه*

*2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*
*مممم ما بكي ههه قاسيه شوي دائما اقول تستاهل ههه*

*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*
*توم وجيري*

*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*
*النمر الوردي(ترن ترن )هههه*

*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟*
*ليدي*

*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟*
*مممم عبسي في عدنان ولينا*

*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟*
*فلونه..عدنان ولينا..لوسي..جورجي..النمر الوردي*

*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟*
*حليا ما اشاهد لان تغير و الاول أفضل*

*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟*
*البارح سالي فسي سبيس تون*

*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟*
*جورجي*



*..............*


*و سلآمتكم ..*

*إن شاء الله الفكرة تعجبكم ..*

*الله يسلمك فكرة كثير حلوه* 

*وأعذروني تاخرة عليكم*

*اختار بعدي ....*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*ليــــلاس*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي غنااااتي ع التلبية اللطيفة ..*

*أجوبة حلوة ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية ..*

*بسس عاد ليش الإحراج <.< هع ..*


*لي عودة مع الأجوبة ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> *الآسئلة ..*
> 
> *1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*
> 
> *اممم .. كثيير .. لكن رح أختار [ دروبي مع دو ري مي ..*
> 
> *2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*
> *سالي .. مسكينة تعور القلب ..*
> 
> ...




*تسلمي غناااتي ع الإستضااافة الجميلة ..*

*أختاااار بعدي ..*







*ملكة القلوب ..*

*رح تتم إستضافتها ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتلبية اختي

اغلب المشاهداة ههه ماعرفهم جديدين علي

يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع اللطيف....موفقه لكل خير

بنتظار ملكة القلوب

تحيـــــــاتي

----------


## ليلاس

*العفووو غناااتي ..*

*الشكر لكـِ ع الحضوور ..*

*نــورتي ..*

*
{ ننتظر ملوكه ..*

----------


## كــاريس

فكرة حلوة 

مشكوورة أخيتي ليلاس على مجهود

تحياتي

----------


## ليلاس

*العفووو ..]*

*الشكر لك ع التواااجد الأحلى ..*

*نــورتي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*السسسلام ..*

*ملووكه الغلا تأخرت ..*

*رح أستضييف أحد غيرها لأن الموضوع برد ..*


*و إن شااء الله يكون لها دور  ثااني معانا ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*تـم دعوة الغاااالية [[ أنين ..*

----------


## عنيده

نتظر انين بكل شوق .. 

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## 7mammah

> *السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *مساء الخير ..*
> *صبحش الله بالخير*
> *من فترة لآحظت في خمول كبير في قسمي الحبوب ..*
> 
> *فكرت بطريقة علشان يصير أنشط ..*
> ...



*مشكوره غناتي ليلاس على الإستضافة

أجواء الإستديو هنا عندكم جميلة ألوانها بقسم الأنيمي

والله يعطيش العافيه والقوة على جميع جهودش للنهوض ابقسمش

وأنتي قدها أكييييد

مع أجمل تحية صباح

اوه  اوه مدري إذا كنت ناسيه أختار اللي بعدي

فإذا كان لي حق الإختيار

فأختار

فطومه النعومه

أو 

حب آل محمد

و

وصبحكم الله بالخير*

----------


## ليلاس

*عنيدهـ ..*

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع الحضور ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> *مشكوره غناتي ليلاس على الإستضافة*
> *العفوو غنااتي ..*
>  
> *أجواء الإستديو هنا عندكم جميلة ألوانها بقسم الأنيمي*
> 
> *بحضورك ..* 
> *والله يعطيش العافيه والقوة على جميع جهودش للنهوض ابقسمش*
> 
> *وأنتي قدها أكييييد*
> ...



 
*إجااباات راائعة ..*

*إستمتعت معك غاليتي ..*

*نــورتي القسم بحضوورك المشرف ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*بالنسبة للعضو القادم ..*

*فطووم الغلا ألاحظ قلة في تواااجدها ..*

*علشاان هيك رح تتم إستضافة { حب آل محمد ..*

*و إن شاء الله يكون للغالية فطووم دور في التواجد هنااا..*

----------


## ward roza <3

[quote=ليلاس;1164174]*السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*

*مساء الخير ..*

*من فترة لآحظت في خمول كبير في قسمي الحبوب ..*

*فكرت بطريقة علشان يصير أنشط ..*

*و الفكرة عبارة عن ..*

*رح أستضيف عضو..*

*يجاوب عن الأسئلة إللي موجودة ..*

*يستضيف بعده عضو ..*



*الآسئلة ..*

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*
*لدروبي مع دوري مي*

*2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*

*مافي*

*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*

*انسة منشين و الطالبات الشريرات*

*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*
*مافي*

*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟*
*صفاوليلى ورفيف*

*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟*
*مافي*

*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟*
*1)سالي*
*2) دروبي مع دوري مي*
*3) الجاسوسات*

*4) سندريلا*
*5)ريمي*


*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟*

*مو واجد كله ع النت*

*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟*

*ماذكر*

*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟*



*..ليلى و...صفا.........*


*و سلآمتكم ..*

*إن شاء الله الفكرة تعجبكم ..*

*اول ي شكرا ع الاستضافة* 

*ثاني شئ مشكورة ع الطرح*

*وثالث شئ : سؤالي :اني الياختار لو انتي ليلاس*

----------


## ليلاس

*أجوبة جميلة ..*

*إستمتعت معكـ { خيتي حب آل محمد ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية ..*

*منورة ..}*

*غناااتي إنتِ إللي تختاري العضو/هـ إللي بعدك ..*

*ننتظر إختياارك ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم|~
بالانتظار ..!

----------


## ward roza <3

العضوة الي بعدي انين 

اذا ماخترتوها

----------


## ليلاس

*.: روح و ريحان :.*

*و عليكم السلام و الرحمة ..*
*تسلمي غلآي ع المرور ..*

*منورة ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

*حب آل محمد ..*

*الغاالية { أنين ..*

*تـم إستضافتها من قبل ..*

*ننتظر إختيااركـ لــعضو/هـ آخر ..*

*يعطييك العافية ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر توااجدك {{ خيتي .. حب آل محمد ..*

*لـِ إختياار العضو/هـ ..*

*يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## ward roza <3

العضوة الي بعدي عنيدة 

واذا اخترتوها عفاف الهدى 

واذا اخترتوها حساسه بزياده

----------


## ليلاس

*السلام عليكـمـ ..*

*تسلمي خيتي ع الحضور ..*

*تــمـ إختيااار عنيدهـ ..*

*ننتظر تنورنا ..*

----------


## ward roza <3

يسلموووووو 

والحمدلله انكم مااخترتوها

ننتظرها بكل شووووق

وننتظر وضع السؤال في مسابقة اعرف شخصية الانمي

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمك خيتي { حب آل محمد ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضور .. تــمـ وضع السؤال ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم توااصلك ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر الغالية {{ عنيده ..*

*إذا إتأخرت رح تتم إستضافة {{حساسه بزياده ..*

*يعطيكم العافية ..*

----------


## ليلاس

* رسلت دعوة لـِ حساسه ..* 

*لأن الغالية {عنيده ..تأخرت ..*

*و إن شاء الله يكون لها حضور معنا ..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله ...
بعد مسويين لي دعوه واستضافه حركات :nuts: 
وأني هالأيام منحاشه  :sad2: 
وقلت نسيوتني  :nosweat: 
يالله إن شاء الله راجعه>>بعد ويش اسوي ماعرف ارد أحد  :embarrest: 
خلني أجهز القلم والورقه  :shiny: 
والبرايه والمسطره
وراجعه
 :hopemy: 
انتظروني :rose: 
  coming soon  :toung:

----------


## كــاريس

*ننتظركـ حساااااسه ..!~*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*حـــلو*
*بكل قسم في مجهر :)*

*ننتظر ...*

----------


## ليلاس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> *و عليكم السلام و الرحمة ..*
> 
> 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*
> 
> ...



 


*أهليييين حساسهـ ..*

*تسلمي حبوبــهـ .. ع التلبية ..*

*ننتظر عودتك مع الأجوبة  ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *ننتظركـ حساااااسه ..!~*



 *هلا حبوبـهـ ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضور ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *حـــلو*
> *بكل قسم في مجهر :)*
> 
> *هههههه ..~*
> 
> *ننتظر ...*



 
*يــآ هلآ بالمشـآكسـهـ ..*

*تسلمي غنااتي ع المرور الأحلى ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## عنيده

_هلا والله .._

_لا لا ما اقدر مسوين لي دعوه .._

_سبرايس الصراحه وانا مختفيه صار لي كم يوم .._

_يعطيكم العافيه .._

_ان شاء الله ارد عليكم بعد ما اخذ جوله ع المنتدى و التغيرات اللي صارت له .._

_افا ما تخبروني بديكور الجديد .._

_وهذا انا راح اخذى من رغباتي تصميم .._

_ما راح اساعدكم بديكور الجديد خخخ خ.._

_تره هذرت وايد .._

_وخبصت بعد .._

_يلا باي .._

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر حساسه الظاهر انها مو موجوده 

اممم ليش مانرجع نختار عنيدة مادام انها متواجدة وعشان لايبرد الموضوع يعني

----------


## ليلاس

> _هلا والله .._
> 
> *..أهليين و سهليين و مرحبتين*  
> _لا لا ما اقدر مسوين لي دعوه .._ 
> _سبرايس الصراحه وانا مختفيه صار لي كم يوم .._ 
> _يعطيكم العافيه .._ 
> _ان شاء الله ارد عليكم بعد ما اخذ جوله ع المنتدى و التغيرات اللي صارت له .._ 
> _افا ما تخبروني بديكور الجديد .._ 
> _وهذا انا راح اخذى من رغباتي تصميم .._ 
> ...



 

*أهلين عنيده ..*

*إخدي جولة على راحتك ..*

*بس أهـم شي ..  تتواجدي هوـون ..*

*ننتظرك مع الأجوبة ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> ننتظر حساسه الظاهر انها مو موجوده 
> 
> اممم ليش مانرجع نختار عنيدة مادام انها متواجدة وعشان لايبرد الموضوع يعني



 
*هلا حبوبـهـ ..*

*حساسهـ .. وقت ما جت حياها الله ..*

*عطتنا خبر إنها رح  ترجع ..*

*.....*

*و عنيده .. بعد قالت رح ترجع ..*

*و اللي تجي منهم ..مافي اي مشكلة ..*

*ثنتينهم يحطوا الأجوبة .. علشان اللخبطة اللي صارت ..*

*يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## ward roza <3

رايك  حلوووو

----------


## عنيده

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*
*بوكيمون
2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*
*سالي* 

*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*
*انسه ميتشن*

*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*
*ابطال الديجتال* 

*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟*
*فرح في انا و اختي* 

*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟*
*توم اند جيري* 

*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟*
*بوكيمون *المحقق كونان*دراغمبول*دروب ريمي*لحن الحياه*

*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟*
*هممم قليل الحين اطالع التلفزيون بكبره بس يمكن 20 %*

*) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟*
*هممم امس جايبين المحقق كونان الحلقه الاولى ولد اختي يطالع طالعته وياه*

----------


## ليلاس

> رايك حلوووو



*حضورك الأحلى ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*
> 
> *بوكيمون*
> *2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*
> *سالي*  
> *3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*
> *انسه ميتشن* 
> *4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*
> *ابطال الديجتال*  
> ...



 
*هلا وغلا .{ عنيدهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع التلبية ..*

*إستمتعت بأجوبتك ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

*عنيده : ننتظر إختياارك .. للعضو/هـ .. إللي بعد ..*

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

اختار بعدي دمعه ع السطور ..

اذا اخترتوه خبروين اختار غير ..

موفقين ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أهليين عنوده ..*

*إختيااار موفق ..*

*رح يتم إستدعاءها ..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*
*ليدي أوسكار >>جنوني*


*2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*
*وواااجد>رومانسيه وبسرعه أتأثر*
*لكن أكفر وااحد عور قلبي*
ريمي >>ولذلك ماحب أشاهده لأن محزن بشكل :closedeyes: 


*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*
أكيد أدوار الشر أكرههم وفي كل مسلسل لازم نحصل شرير يعني أكرهه 
بس في بعض المسلسلات ماشتهي ابطالهم ومنهم 

لبيبه 

جودي أبوت

الضفدع الشجاع



*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*
كلهم إللي أحبهم يذكروني بطفولتي وإلا ماحبهم
لأن الحلو مو فيهم الحلاوه إنهم يذكرون بالزمن الجميل

*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟*
من أي ناحيه 
بشكل عام وااااجد


*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟*
توم سوير


بينك بانثر


*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟*
*فلونه*
 
سوسن
 
الحوت البيض

 
جورجي 

لوسي 

.......

*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟*
هالحين ماشاهد شي مالت عليهم وعلى كراتينهم وين لول وحين 
لاطعم لا لون لاريحه

*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟*
يمكن شهر أكفر مادري شفت سندباد واندمجت عليه 
أو ..صح نسيت... إني مشاهده ليدي اوسكار بالنت 

*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أكيد ماعرفتوا أنمياتي
لأنها قديمه ما لحقتوا عليهم 
يالله إن شاء الله اكون جاوبت تمام 
وآسفه على التأخير لأن جهازي كان موعوك فما بغيت أتعبه :toung: 
المهم عفر نسيت أختار لو مايحتاج
....
.
.
. 
يالله بنختار 
كاريس 
حيوها بإنمي

----------


## ليلاس

> *1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*
> *ليدي أوسكار >>جنوني*
> 
> 
> *2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*
> *وواااجد>رومانسيه وبسرعه أتأثر*
> *لكن أكفر وااحد عور قلبي*
> ريمي >>ولذلك ماحب أشاهده لأن محزن بشكل
> 
> ...



 



*هلا و غلا غناااتي ..*

*تسلميين ع التلبية ..*

*ربي يعطييك العاافية ..*

*إجااباات لطيفة ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> أكيد ماعرفتوا أنمياتي
> لأنها قديمه ما لحقتوا عليهم 
> يالله إن شاء الله اكون جاوبت تمام 
> وآسفه على التأخير لأن جهازي كان موعوك فما بغيت أتعبه
> المهم عفر نسيت أختار لو مايحتاج
> ....
> .
> .
> . 
> ...



 

*المعذرة منك غاليتي ..~*

*تــم دعوة الغالية ..{ دمعة على السطور ..~*

*و إن شاء الله يكون لكاريس فرصة أخرى للتواجد معانا ..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *المعذرة منك غاليتي ..~*
> 
> *تــم دعوة الغالية ..{ دمعة على السطور ..~*
> 
> *و إن شاء الله يكون لكاريس فرصة أخرى للتواجد معانا ..*



ألحين أني أرز وجهي وأعزم لبنيه وتالي تقولي ليي 
معذره 

بصراحه زعلتيني

----------


## ليلاس

*خلاص خيتي .. لا تزعلي و لا على بالك ..*

*رح أدعو كــاريس ..*

*و يكون عندنا ضيفتين ..{ دمعة على السطور .. كــاريس ..*

*و إللي تلبي الدعوة بالأول تختار العضو/هـ القادمـ/هـ ..*

*إن شاء الله الحل يرضيك حبوبهـ ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباح التفاؤل.....

بصراحة جاية الموضوع واني كلي خجل..مقصرة بهالقسم كثييير......

اعذروني وإن شاء الله اعوضه ولو بالقليل في الأيام الجاية ....






> *السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياهلا وغلا والله
> 
> 
> *مساء الخير ..*
> 
> ياصباح النور على البنووور :)
> 
> *من فترة لآحظت في خمول كبير في قسمي الحبوب ..*
> ...




الموضوووع جد رووووووووووعة ..

عجبني بقوووة ..ورجعني للماضي  :sad2: 


يعطيك العافية غناتي ع الفكرة المُبدعة والطرح الحماسييي :)

وتسلمي ع الاستدعاء الراقي...

وتسلم لي عنووود الحبوبة ع الاختيار .....


اختار بعدي أمووورة ..أميرة المرح...إذا مااخترتوها ...احس تناسبها هالموااضيع  :bigsmile: 

>> لأنها تذكرت موضوعها اللي بقسم التراث كان فيه شي مُقارب..


أحفها بتحفة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...


راح استدعيها إن شاء الله

وموفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عنيده

اجابات رووعه خيتو دمعه ..

اصبت في اختيارك ..

يعطيج العافيه و نتظر اميره ..

موفقه لكل خير .

----------


## ليلاس

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..~*
> 
> صباح التفاؤل.....
> 
> *صبااح الخيراات حبوبهـ ..* 
> بصراحة جاية الموضوع واني كلي خجل..مقصرة بهالقسم كثييير...... 
> اعذروني وإن شاء الله اعوضه ولو بالقليل في الأيام الجاية ....
> ...



 
* ربي يعاافيك ..*

*حضوورك الأروع غنااتي ...*

*تسلمين ع التلبية اللطيفة ..*

*منورة ..}*

*لا خلا و لاعدم توااجدك بالقسم ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

> اجابات رووعه خيتو دمعه .. 
> اصبت في اختيارك .. 
> يعطيج العافيه و نتظر اميره .. 
> 
> موفقه لكل خير .



* تسلمي حبوبهـ ع الحضور ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## كــاريس

*مرحبــاً ..]*

*رح أعوود مع الأجوبة ,, في أقرب وقت ..*

*أشكركـم على دعوتي*

----------


## ليلاس

*كــاريس ..}*

*هلا فيك ..*

*خدي راحتك ..* 

*ننتظر بأي وقت ..*

*حيااك ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*نترقب بشوق أجوبة الغالية ..*

*أمييرة المرح ..""برنسيسة ..*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

يووووه عاد اني من عشاق الأنمي من ايام الطفوله للحين 
عاد من كم سنه حولنا على الأنمي الياباني  المترجم بعد... خوب الحين قنوات التلفزيون بصقت كراتينها... مع الأسف...

شكرا عالأستدعاء دموعه تسلمي غاليه 
ويعطيش الف عافيه عالطرح ليلاس 
بسم الله نبدي

*الآسئلة ..* 

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟* 
من الطفولة . وااايد بس اقربهم الى نفسي واللي الحين لو امر عليهم بالتلفزيوون ما اقدر لازم اوقف ...
. توم سوير  

 

 عدنان ولينا 

 


سميد

 

رحلة عنابة

 

 صاحب الظل الطويل...

 



 في عمري الحالي  .. 

  skip beat




  Lovely Complex  

 



ولازلت اتابع  ..حسب الوقت.... يمكن احصل شي احلى بعد.. 



*2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟* 
 خلتني اضحك من قلب .. فيه
اما ابكي  .. مافيه صراحه..

*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟* 
اكره اي شخصية كرتونية منافقه وام وجهين...
والشخصيات المثاليه بزياده واللي تتكلم ببرود ويازعم عندها منطق
واكره الشخصيات الكتومة واللي تظهر مشاعرها بشكل سلبي.. ومعاكس..
وياكثرهم في اغلب الكراتين..

*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر  أيام طفولتك ؟؟* 
 مابتذكر طفولتي الا بمسلسلاتها .... مثل اللي ذكرتهم سابقا..
الا كان الحين توم وجيري هو الباقي على عهده ونشوفه دايج بالقوه..

*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟* 
الشخصية الكوميديه المضحكه بشكل رزين .. << يعني مو ربشه بس تصرفات الشخصيه العفوية تضحكني 

*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟* 
من  Lovely Complex

البطله .. ريسا..طويله وحليوه  هي وصديقها اوتاني  القصير الظريف 
خفيفين دم بشكل .. و عليهم تعابير وتصرفات تموتني من الضحك..

 

  

  









*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟* 
اللي ذكرتهم فوووق
=)


*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟* 
تقريبا 30% من اوقات فراغي استغلها في المشاهده 
*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟* 
البارحه  :embarrest:  ما عندي نت فجلست اشاهد 

*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟* 
مادري ما احط بالي لهالأشياء.. يمكن سالي مع اني استفقل دمها بشكل   :toung:  وتجيب لي الهم عفر..


.....
مادري مين اختار بعدي
فكعادتي سأدع الأمر لصاحبة الموضوع
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ليلاس

> مرحبا
> 
> *{..مرحبتين*
> 
> يووووه عاد اني من عشاق الأنمي من ايام الطفوله للحين 
> عاد من كم سنه حولنا على الأنمي الياباني المترجم بعد... خوب الحين قنوات التلفزيون بصقت كراتينها... مع الأسف... 
> شكرا عالأستدعاء دموعه تسلمي غاليه 
> ويعطيش الف عافيه عالطرح ليلاس 
> بسم الله نبدي 
> ...



 
* أجوبة حلوة كثيير ..* 

*إستمتعت معااك غنااتي ,, إندمجت بأجوبتك ..*

*ربي يعاافيك حبوبهـ ..~*

*تسلمي ع التلبية اللطيفة ..*

*منورة ..}
*
*لا خلا ولا عدم حضوورك ..~
*

----------


## ليلاس

* الإستدعاء القادم ..*

*سيكون من نصيب ..*




*الغالية ..{ موني ..*

----------


## كــاريس

*)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟          أنا وأخي

2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟         سالي

3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟         آنسه منشن*

*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟     توته في المريخ*

*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟   توته* 

*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟   توقوموري (في كونان) لأن غبي الصراحه*

*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟ أنا وأخي -الحديقه السريه - لحن الحياه- كونان-سالي-ريمي*
*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟     قليله حاليا*

*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟    يمكن من اسبوعين*

*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟   رويده (في أنا وأخي)*


*أعذروني على التآخييير ,,, بسسسس كنت أسترجع معلومااتي*

*مشكووورينن على الدعـــــــوة*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي غنااتي ,, ع التلبية ..*

*إستمتعت معااك ..*

*أجوبة لطييفة ..*

*منورة ..}
*
*لا خلا ولا عدم ..~
*

----------


## ليلاس

*رح يتم دعوة ..*

*همس الصمت ..*

*نيابة عن موني ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *رح يتم دعوة ..*
> 
> *همس الصمت ..*
> 
> *نيابة عن موني ..*



 مرحبا ..
إن شاء الله سيكون لي عودة للرد على الموضوع ..
الله يعطيك العافية ليلاس غناتي
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

*هلا غناااتي ..*

*ننتظركـ بشوق ..*

*منورة ..}*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## همس الصمت

*السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..*

*مساء الخير ..*
*مساء المسرات الحلووة*




*الآسئلة ..*

*1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟*

*صاحب الظل الطويل ..*




*2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟*

*مو بكيت بكيت*
*بس كنت اتغبن هع*




*3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟*

*فلونا << احسها عبيطة مرة*

**


*4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟*

*هايدي .*

**


*5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟*

*جودي ..*


**


*6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟*

*جودي وهايدي ..*
*تصرفاتهم وبرائتهم يقتلوني ضحك ..*


*7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟*

*ليدي / صاحب لظل الطويل / سالي / ليدي اوسكار / سوسن ..*

*8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟*
*حالياً*
*0 %*

*9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟*
*من شي شهر يمكن شاهدت صاحب الظل الطويل ..*

*10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟*
*والله فتيات هوايه حلوين*
*ليدي اوسكار , ليدي , سالي ..*
*.*
*.*
*ليلاس غناتي*
*استمتعت بالاجابة*
*وذكرتيني بآيام الطفولة ..*
*الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..*
*ودمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..*

----------

ليلاس (04-11-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

> *السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..* 
> *مساء الخير ..*
> *مساء المسرات الحلووة* 
> 
> 
> 
> *الآسئلة ..* 
> ...



 
*إجابات جميلة ..*

*قضيت وقت ممتع في قراءة ما كتبتي ..*

*الله يـعافيك يــ الغاافية ..*

*منورة ..}*

*تسلمي ع التلبية اللطيفة ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر إختياارك هموسهـ  للـ عضو/هـ ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *ننتظر إختياارك هموسهـ للـ عضو/هـ ..*



اختار 
دمعة على السطور 
إذا لم يتم آختيارها ..
موفقين لكل خير ...

----------


## ليلاس

*المعذرة منك همووسهـ ..*

*تـمت دعوة دمعة ..*

*ننتظر إختياارك الجديد ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر إختياارك غناااتي ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

*أستبيحك عذراً .. غاليتي همس ..*

*رح استضيف نيابة عنك ..*


*"" نــــور الهدى ...*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *أستبيحك عذراً .. غاليتي همس ..*
> 
> *رح استضيف نيابة عنك ..*
> 
> 
> *"" نــــور الهدى ...*



مرحبا ليلاس غناتي
المعذرة منك لاني صار لي كم ما آدخل الشبكة
وماشفت الا مرة متآخر ..
وزين سويتي يوم اخترتي نور الهدى ..
المعذرة مرة ثانية ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

ليلاس (04-21-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

> *أستبيحك عذراً .. غاليتي همس ..*
> 
> *رح استضيف نيابة عنك ..*
> 
> 
> *"" نــــور الهدى ...*



 
توني اشوف الدعوه الحين من سجل الزوار 

والله اني مفهية 

زين انتبهت 


لي عودة غناتي

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 





السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

  وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام 


مساء الخير ..

صباح الخيرات والليرات 

1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟

كنشن هذا توني اشوفه يعني مو من ايام الطفولة بس عجبني 




2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟

سالي  :bigsmile:  و جورجي


3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟

سيددندون الي في فلونه وي كلبه القبيح  :toung: 


4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟

يمكن جودي ابوت اكثر شي 


5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟


كنشن عجيبه شخصيته 


6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟


عبسي الي مع عدنان 

يضحكني 

7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟

كنشن 

توم سوير 

توم جيري 

جودي ابوت 

ليدي اوسكار 

واجد صراحه اكثر من خمسة  :embarrest: 

8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟

80%  :amuse: 

9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟


يوميا اطالع 

وي اولادي واحيانا واجد اشوفهم بالكمبيوتر بروحي   :cool: 

10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟



عندي صوره اليها اسمها ميساو 

وحاولت انزلها هني بس ما ادري ليش تطلع الصورة سودة 

اصورها من الكمبيوتر واحولها الى صيغة jif  بس بعد ما تضبط 

لكن الحين بدورها من النت وبحطها

----------

ليلاس (04-21-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

*استانست  وياكم في هاللقاء* 


*وعليش خيتو تحتارين الضيف الجاي*

----------


## نور الهدى

جبت لكم الصورة 

صورة ميساو الجميلة

----------


## ليلاس

> مرحبا ليلاس غناتي
> 
> *مرحبتيييين ..~*
> 
> المعذرة منك لاني صار لي كم ما آدخل الشبكة
> وماشفت الا مرة متآخر ..
> وزين سويتي يوم اخترتي نور الهدى ..
> المعذرة مرة ثانية ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> ...



 
*عذرك معاك حبوبـهـ ..~*

*الله يعاافيك ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور المشرف ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> توني اشوف الدعوه الحين من سجل الزوار 
> 
> والله اني مفهية  
> زين انتبهت  
> 
> 
> لي عودة غناتي



 
* هلا و غلا فيك يـــ الغاالية ..~*

*تسلمين ع التلبية ..~*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> ...



 

*مرح ـباً غنااتي ..*

*إستمتعت معااك ..*

*تسلمين ع التلبية اللطيفة ,, و الحضور الجميل ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *استانست وياكم في هاللقاء* 
> 
> 
> *وعليش خيتو تحتارين الضيف الجاي*



*و إحنا إستانسنا معااك أكثر ..*

*طيب الضيف القاادم ..*

*.: روح و ريـ ح ـان :.*

*ورح يتم دعوتها ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

> جبت لكم الصورة 
> 
> صورة ميساو الجميلة



 
*تسلمي غنااتي ع الصورة ..*

*بجد البنت حلوة ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |"

 




السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

وعليكم السسلام =)


مساء الخير ..

مسآء الكآميليآ"

أول شيي بـ صرآحة .. :embarrest: 
أنا ماشهدت آنمي وآجد ولا اعرف وآجد 
من يوم دخلت ابتدائي شاهدت كم حلقة عن الملل .. :noworry: 

 
1)) ما هو مسلسلك الكرتوني المفضل لك ؟؟

صآحب الظل الطويل 




2)) أي من شخصيات الآنيمي جعلتك تبكي ؟؟

ريمي ..عور قلبي بس مآصحت عليه  :embarrest: 


3)) ما الشخصية التي تكرها ؟؟
الا في ريمي هذآك البطة ..!
صاحب العصابة الا جمّع الجهآل <<خوش شرح ..! :embarrest: 
وعدنآن ولينآ الفلم كآمل أكرهه ..!
 

4)) عندما تشاهد مسلسل كرتوني .. أيها تشعرك بتذكر أيام طفولتك ؟؟

ولآشي .. :wacko: 


5)) ما هي شخصية الأنيمي التي تعجبك ؟؟


....ولآشي ... :wacko: 


6)) أنيمي يشعرك بالضحك [ شخصية _ أو مسلسل كرتوني ] ؟؟
موروكو ..ولولو الصغيرة  :bigsmile: <<أدري جايبة أسماء مغبرة ..!

 



7)) أعطي 5 من أسماء المسلسلآت الكرتونية المفضلة ؟؟
"5...!
من وين أجيب خمسة أنا... :wacko: 
آمممم
1\ صاحب الظل الطويل 
2\موروكو
3\الفيل بابار ...كنت أشاهده بس مو مفضل يعني عادي .. :noworry: 
وبسسس 
 
8)) نسبة مشاهدتك للأنيمي ؟؟
حالياُ
 صفر%
 :amuse: 
 
9)) متى آخر مرة شاهدت فيها أنيمي ؟؟


ولللللللللللل ..!
من زمآآآآآآن ...مرة مرة ..
 
10))ما هي أجمل فتاة أنيمي في نظرك ؟؟

<<<يمكن لآنها الوحيدة الا أعرفها  :embarrest: 

ليلاس ..’
مشكورة على الموضوع الحلو 
وآستمتعت وآيآكم وآيد وتفشلت بعد  :embarrest: 
والترشششيح عليش  :bigsmile:

----------


## ليلاس

> السسلام عليكم |"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> ...



 
*إطلالتك الأحلى حبوبـهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع التلبية اللطيفة..*

*يعطيك ربي الصحة و العافية ..~*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

*رح يتم دعــوة ..~*

*فـــرح ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

*فـــــــرح ..~"*

*ننتظر تشريفكـ ..*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
ياااااااااااااااارب ..
اعـــــــــــــتتتتتتذر وبششششششششده لتووو اشووووف الرسااااله ..
وكماااان اعتتتتتتذر لاني ماااشااااااهد افلام كرتوووووووون يعني طلات 
لان مايعجبووووني بس احب ارسمهم  :embarrest:  :toung: ههههههههه
ليلاس ياااقلبي ...ورطيني غلاتووو
لي رجعه ان شاء الله .
موفقه

----------


## ليلاس

> السلام عليكم ..
> *و عليييكمـ السلام و الرحمة ..~*
> 
> ياااااااااااااااارب ..
> اعـــــــــــــتتتتتتذر وبششششششششده لتووو اشووووف الرسااااله ..
> وكماااان اعتتتتتتذر لاني ماااشااااااهد افلام كرتوووووووون يعني طلات 
> لان مايعجبووووني بس احب ارسمهم ههههههههه
> ليلاس ياااقلبي ...ورطيني غلاتووو
> لي رجعه ان شاء الله .
> موفقه



 
*هلا فروحـهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور اللطيف ..*

*ننتظر عودكـ ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر العضو/ة الجديد/ة بكل شووق 

ليلاس مسابقة روعه

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي حبوبـهـ ع الحضور اللطيف ..*

*منورة ..}*

*لا خلا ولا عدم تواصلكـ ..~*

----------


## فرح

> *السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> *مساء الخير ..*
> *مساء الانوااار* 
> 
> 
> 
> *الآسئلة ..*
> 
> ...



 
ليلاس..حبيبتي
يسلموووو حبيبتي 
ويعطيك العاافيه ..اعتتتتتذر ع التأخيييير 
بس بجد ورطييييييييييييني 
يسلموووو

----------


## ليلاس

> ليلاس..حبيبتي
> يسلموووو حبيبتي 
> ويعطيك العاافيه ..اعتتتتتذر ع التأخيييير 
> 
> *عذرك معاكـ حبوبـهـ ..~*
> بس بجد ورطييييييييييييني 
> يسلموووو



 

*ربي يسلمك و يعافيك يــ الغالية ..*

*تسلمين ع التلبية اللطيفة ..*

*منورة ..}*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

*الإستضافة القادمة ..*

*رح تكون من نصيب ..*

*.*

*.*

*.*

*أسيرة شوق ..*

*و ..*

*ننتظرها بكل شوق ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*أسيرة ..*

*ننتظركـ ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

*السسلام عليكم ..*

*أسورة الحبوبـهـ تأخرت ..*

*و إن ششاء الله يكون لـها إستدعــاء آخر مرة أخرى ..*

*و رح يتم دعوة ..*

*المششرفة :: دمعة طفلة يتيمة ..}*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حبيبتي ليلاس
تسلمين على الاختيار والاستدعاء
لاخلا ولاعدم منك
لكــن لي مشاركه هنا
http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/101094

----------


## ليلاس

* هلآ حبوبـهـ ..*

*أعتذر منكـ ..*

*مادري شلون ما انتبهت إن إستدعيتك من قبل ..*

*تسلمين غناتي ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

* السسلام عليكم ..*

*الإستضافة الجديدة ..*

*من نصيييب ..*

*{قطعة سكر }..*

*ننتظرها بشوق ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

*سكرهـ ..*

*بـــــــ انتظـآركـ ..}*

----------

